# Champion Dog Food Company...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

HI GUYS!!!
Is CHAMPION FOOD Co. maker of Orijen, Acana
same as always or did Diamond foods Inc. buy them out
as they have a few??????
Inquireing minds like to know...
Thanks much, Blessings. HUGS!!!!

*****************************************
I FEEL A FEW HERE HELPED GIVE ME ANSWERS I WAS
SEARCHING FOR, PLEASE IGNORE THREAD. SORRY!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone answered this in one of your previous posts--no, Champion was NOT bought out. They are still privately owned and I suspect it will stay that way as it is part of their success. 

Evo/Innova/Healthwise got bought out, maybe you're thinking of that...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, champion foods is one of the best companies out there. They make orijen and acana. All their products are top notch.

You are thinking of Innova and Evo which got bought out by Proctor and Gamble. I dont't think Diamond bought up anyone.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Someone answered this in one of your previous posts--no, Champion was NOT bought out. They are still privately owned and I suspect it will stay that way as it is part of their success.
> 
> Evo/Innova/Healthwise got bought out, maybe you're thinking of that...



FLIPPEDSTARS...
When it comes to my Chi's. health I take NOthing with a grain of
salt, and try to double back my tracks persay. If you noticed only one
person replied to my posting, thats why I felt the need to repost it.

Yes, I know Innova/Evo got bought out as thats what I fed for along
while till a fella chi. lover informed me and I stopped feeding. :-(

By now maybe some of you can tell I am on a dog food search,
and I ask MANY questions while in the process of doing so.
Blessings. HUGS!!!!


----------

